# Hmmm



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Looks a little roomy but nice! We'll have to decorate the place!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I could certainly use a mint julep.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't know what to talk about without the boys around...


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

who brought the tiki lights?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

**whine on** Where are the lemondrops! Didn't Snap get the memo? **whine off**

Von how is the house coming? Weren't you remodeling or something?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

mmm....lemon drops.....


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, I remodeled my upstairs bath... but I'm slacking on getting the kitchen done. I'm just being lazy. I don't want to deal with the hassle of having everything out of place and a bunch of guys tromping around my house. I'm trying to help out a friend by having him do a bunch of it, but he hasn't given me a firm date yet. It also means I will have to play general contractor and get everything scheduled at the right time. Uuuugh.

I want a new kitchen... but I don't wanna go through this!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

HokieRider said:


> who brought the tiki lights?


If Bigbill drops in maybe he'll loan us a couple of lava lamps.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

so this place is ending up more like a tiki lounge out by the beach then....i'm cool with that.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> so this place is ending up more like a tiki lounge out by the beach then....i'm cool with that.


Sounds like a plan!
:idea: Hey so I guess the guys can't freak if we post pictures of Boonen's Bum in here!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> :idea: Hey so I guess the guys can't freak if we post pictures of Boonen's Bum in here!


I guess we can start our own thread to appreciate men who have podiumed recently.... :wink:


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

boonen...yum....drank belgian beer the whole time he was in yellow....gotta do my part.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Yipeee*



vonteity said:


> I guess we can start our own thread to appreciate men who have podiumed recently.... :wink:


:23: :ihih: :ihih: :devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> :idea: Hey so I guess the guys can't freak if we post pictures of Boonen's Bum in here!


I've always been a fan of packages. Even mashed packages.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

ouch...mashed packages.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I've always been a fan of packages. Even mashed packages.


Especially those wrapped in red or white. (Unless the mashed package is the tummy as in crazy guy in red skinsuit...don't anyone post a pic of him!)


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Why do you think the boys aren't around?


----------

